# Tadpole assistance



## divingne1 (Mar 21, 2008)

I purchased a cobalt tadpole from a board member a couple of weekends ago and had him in the container I bought him in with the same water he came in. Today when I came home from work, my dogs had gotten into the room and tore the room apart including the container that the tadpole was in. I found the crushed container and the tadpole laying on the carpet. I picked it up and it moved so I put it in aged tap water and added some black water extract and an almond leaf. I have no idea how long it was laying on the floor out of the water. My question is have I done all I can do for now? Anything else I can do to reduce the stress or damage that could have been done?
Candy


----------



## keekalmatter (Aug 9, 2008)

OH no!
thats not good :[ Sorry I don't know anything about tadpoles
I hope everything is OK


----------



## jubjub47 (Sep 9, 2008)

There's probably not a whole lot more than that you could do.


----------



## srrrio (May 12, 2007)

Candy,

I can't think of anything more to do either, but just thought I would say I can identify with the dogs and the deli cups thing I have lost several ff cultures to my dogs, joy 
Well good luck with the tad

Sally


----------



## divingne1 (Mar 21, 2008)

So far he is more active tonight than I have ever seen him. I am wondering if it is due to stress. I know you can add Stress coat to fish to help them build their slim coat back up but I don't know if that is a safe thing to do for tadpoles. I will try to feed him tomorrow to see if he is interested in food anymore.
Candy


----------



## jubjub47 (Sep 9, 2008)

I don't know if tadpoles have a slime coat like fish. It seems like back when I used to catch tadpoles in the creek as a kid they were awfully slimy. I don't know that I would risk it though. If he's active he will probably be fine, assuming he'll eat for you.


----------



## basshummper (Jan 13, 2008)

i would have added the stress coat imediately. it contains protiens and enzimes that will coat the tadepole regardless of whatever kind of skin it has, plus most stress coats have aloe in them as well. if your tadepole got any scrapes on him from the carpet which is likely, then a stress coat additive would help bandage the little guy out. of course all of this is IMO.


----------



## chesney (Jan 18, 2007)

Sorry to hear that Candy...I hope the little guy is doing ok. 

Lisa


----------



## divingne1 (Mar 21, 2008)

The little guy seems to be doing good. He was swimming irratically this morning but as soon as I put tadpole bites in the water, he stopped swimming and started eating.
Candy


----------

